# New online magazine / publisher



## Glitch (Oct 28, 2013)

To accompany the launch of my new publishing company (Kraxon Publishing Ltd), I’ve also launched an online magazine for all to enjoy (hopefully). To get us underway we have contributions from some of your favourite chron authors – E.J.Tett, Martin Clark and Jo Zebedee.

Beside the magazine element, the website will also be the focal point for books published by the company.

Kraxon Books 

From January, I will be adding at least one new short a month. 


All shorts published will be paid £20 GBP. 
Submission is open for chron members who joined before I posted this message.
Window is open from 1st to 30th of November – may be closed earlier if volume of submissions is high.
Shorts of approx. 1k (950~1050) accepted.
Must be original work.
Must not have been published before or made available online for public viewing.
Exclusive rights for 12 months from date of publishing.
Science Fiction, Fantasy and related genres.
Please send submissions to shorts.sub[at]kraxonpublishing.co.uk (please do not use this address for other correspondence)

Post any questions in this thread or PM me.


----------



## alchemist (Oct 28, 2013)

Good luck with the new venture!


What kind of stories are you looking for?


----------



## Glitch (Oct 28, 2013)

alchemist said:


> What kind of stories are you looking for?


 

Would have been a good idea to include that! I've now edited the opening post.

I'm looking for science fiction, fantasy, supernatural, utopian, dystopian, apocalyptic, post-apocalyptic and alternate history genres.


----------



## Gary Compton (Oct 28, 2013)

Good luck with the venture, Glitch. 

I hope you have massive success!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 28, 2013)

Yay. Congrats. 

I think you are massively brave and hope all goes well. 

I love the graphics!


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Oct 28, 2013)

I want to submit something...but last time I got published in a webzine, it folded 13 days later. Nothing to do with my story, which mocked a Mr Dread Cthulhu, I'm sure...


----------



## Glitch (Oct 29, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind DEO  I am hoping for a bit longer than 13 days.

Thanks Gary, and good luck with your venture.

 springs - you only get paid for the story, not the comments


----------



## Juliana (Oct 29, 2013)

Congratulations, and good luck with the venture!


----------



## Abernovo (Oct 29, 2013)

Best of luck, Glitch! 

Excellent website.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 29, 2013)

Ooooh, look at those three sexy devils you've got on there!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 29, 2013)

Best of luck 

Bah. I was going to write that I wouldn't be able to contribute (pretty busy right now), and then that I could (I've sketched a 3,000th post critique piece), but it's too short by a long way.

For future reference, would comedy be acceptable as a submission?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 29, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Ooooh, look at those three sexy devils you've got on there!



I knew I should have sabotaged your picture selection.


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, sent something, straight Science Fiction, no gribbly Elder Gods were harmed or offended in the writing of this story...honest!


----------



## The Judge (Oct 29, 2013)

Good luck with the venture, Glitch!  Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 29, 2013)

Excellent website, and the very best of luck with the venture! Must be my old laptop, but on the science fiction graphic I can't see what travel to distant planets becomes... 

I'm sure I've read some of those writers before, just can't think where...


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 29, 2013)

Excellent website.

Here's hoping your venture goes really well.


----------



## Abernovo (Oct 29, 2013)

Meant to say, three incredibly good writers you've got listed already, Glitch. Congratulations to them, too. 


Should have said that earlier, but, you know...


----------



## ratsy (Oct 29, 2013)

Well done Glitch. The site looks really sharp and the first stories are great.

Congrats


----------



## DaCosta (Oct 29, 2013)

Very nice site. Clean. Sharp. Eye candy. 

Good luck with the venture & have a ball


----------



## Nerds_feather (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome! If you haven't done so already, you should list on The Grinder, a free alternative to Duotrope that a lot of us hope will grow into the bigger platform (it's free, after all).


----------



## Nerds_feather (Oct 29, 2013)

Also, once you're up and running on twitter, I'll give you a signal boost.


----------



## alchemist (Oct 29, 2013)

Glitch said:


> Must not have been published before or made available online for public viewing.


 

If a previous version had been in the critiques section here, would that invalidate it? (It's over two years ago) And the story is, IIRC, about 1,400 words long.

Just to add to the others, the site is a model of professionalism, and the choice of images perfect. Where can I meet elf-girl?


----------



## lauren$77 (Oct 29, 2013)

The website looks great Glitch! Very clean, crisp and easy to navigate 



alchemist said:


> Just to add to the others, the site is a model of professionalism, and the choice of images perfect. Where can I meet elf-girl?



Never mind elf-girl where's elf man?


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Oct 29, 2013)

Elf girl? Elf man? They really are running out of superhero names...


----------



## Glitch (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words, and I'm happy you all like the website. 



thaddeus6th said:


> For future reference, would comedy be acceptable as a submission?


 
Comedy is fine if you can make it work in the SFF genres. 



David Evil Overlord said:


> Okay, sent something, straight Science Fiction, no gribbly Elder Gods were harmed or offended in the writing of this story...honest!


 
13 days and counting! Technically you're a few days early, but I won't hold that against you 



Glitch said:


> Window is open from 1st to 30th of November – may be closed earlier if volume of submissions is high.


 


Boneman said:


> Must be my old laptop, but on the science fiction graphic I can't see what travel to distant planets becomes...


 
If you mean the quote. It reads 'Where travel to distant planets become reality.'



Nerds_feather said:


> Also, once you're up and running on twitter, I'll give you a signal boost.


 
It would seem you have already found the twitter account. Although I haven't used it yet - @KraxonBooks



alchemist said:


> If a previous version had been in the critiques section here, would that invalidate it? (It's over two years ago) And the story is, IIRC, about 1,400 words long.


 
The short answer is yes it would invalidate it as the critiques section is publicly viewable. The long answer is slightly more complicated. If the two versions are not recognisable as the same story. Then it would be classed as a new story and you could submit it.

The writing group section is not public. Therefore anything posted there would be okay.


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Oct 29, 2013)

Glitch, I always get the guidelines wrong, no matter how many times I read them. It was only after I'd submitted my Cthulhu story that I spotted the "no Cthulhu stories" bit in that magazine's guidelines. I expected a rejection, but the acceptance said "I really, really don't like Cthulhu Mythos stories, but yours was a hoot".


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 30, 2013)

Like it, yeah, yeah, yeah, like it...  (imagine dog eagerly wagging tail) nice job Glitch... the website that is. 

Will be subbing a story... that I just happened to have ready... 

Regardless of yay or nay... like that website...


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 2, 2013)

A great idea and daring adventure Glitch, best of luck with it!

(I've sort of come in the wrong way round, saw the site through one of Mouse's posts elsewhere and did not know what it was all about until now.)


----------



## Mouse (Nov 2, 2013)

Ooh, that makes me sound naughty. Was that Twitter?


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 2, 2013)

Are you not naughty? Nah, FB I think (and stop trying to get me to increase my post count, I know how close I am!!!)


----------



## Mouse (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh yeah, forgot Facebook. Almost at 4k, you can do it, Perp!


----------



## Rafellin (Nov 2, 2013)

Missed the cutoff for submissions by a day. Ah well.

I wish you the very best of luck!

Website - a little too minimalist for me, but clean and slick.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 2, 2013)

It's taken me so long to do this last 20, don't want to rush it at the end.

Besides I've got short stories I should be working on...


----------



## johnnyjet (Nov 17, 2013)

Submitted something.  Hope you like it.

I like the website & the stories were very good!


----------



## johnnyjet (Nov 17, 2013)

By the way, I haven't been here long enough or frequently enough to know who E.J.Tett, Martin Clark and Jo Zebedee are (their chrons names).  I think I know one or two, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll out myself as Jo Zebedee, johhnyjet.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 17, 2013)

johnnyjet said:


> E.J.Tett



Tis me.


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm a bit late to this, but well done and good luck, Glitch! More publishing avenues for stories are always a Good Thing. I wish you every success! And I do like the website. Clean and easy to navigate, with eye-catching images, which is the way it should be.


----------



## johnnyjet (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice to meet both of you, springs & Mouse!  I enjoy your writings very much.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks, Johnny! I always like your challenge entries, too.


----------



## Glitch (Nov 19, 2013)

Rafellin said:


> Missed the cutoff for submissions by a day. Ah well.


 

Gives you time to join in with the community, get some feedback in the critiques section ready for the next window 

All those who submitted should have received an acknowledgement. If not, please message me to confirm.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 1, 2014)

The first story from this submission window - Central Park in the Dark by Nathan Hystad - is now available to read. I hope you all enjoy it  

Kraxon Books | Science fiction and fantasy books from Kraxon Publishing


----------



## Mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

Is that our ratsy?


----------



## ratsy (Jan 1, 2014)

It may be..

Thanks Glitch for using my story. It is great to see something I created out there.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 1, 2014)

Fantastic story! Looking forward to seeing the others.


----------

